# iPad + Origami + Apple Keyboard....



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un serait il dans la configuration 
iPad / Origami et clavier wireless Apple?
https://www.google.com.my/search?q=...jE4eKrgeF_4DoAQ&ved=0CFAQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=675
Cette config me tente beaucoup....
Merci d'avance


----------

